# Bend of the River Cookout! !!



## prangej (Feb 25, 2014)

Bend of the River Cookout is June 27 - 28th and is located in Mankato Mn. Payouts this year are 11250, and we are paying out 10 places in each category and to 3rd place overall. 

Free electricity, wate, and space is pretty much unlimited.  We are located in a large park/campground along the Minnesota River. 

Come join us this year and see why most have said it's one of the best contests that they have ever been to.

wwww.mankatocookout.com


----------

